# Which TiVo Roamio Should I Get?



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

I am deciding between the Roamio and Roamio Plus, and would go with a multi-service lifetime subscription.

As far as resale value goes, and looking forward, would it be better to get the Roamio Plus that lacks OTA support? I have digital cable, but there is a possibility that I will "cut the cord" at some point in the future before breaking even on this unit. 

The built-in streaming and MoCa functionality are tempting with the Pro, but I can add those to the entry level model for an additional cost. 

Any feedback or suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Really boils down to how much the OTA support matters to you. The other stuff (Stream, MoCA) can be added later as you pointed out, so OTA is the bottom line.


----------



## zgamer (Oct 13, 2007)

Base - OTA is needed, which it included stream built-in.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

zgamer said:


> Base - OTA is needed, which it included stream built-in.


The base doesn't include the Stream support. (It supports Tivo-to-Tivo or Tivo-to-Mini streaming, but not transcoding to iOS/Android devices)


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

You can always add a TiVo stream to the base Roamio model with OTA and you would lose *zero* functionality. Even outside the home streaming will be enabled on the Stream, it's a ongoing product that will remain updated.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Since you say you might cut the cord and go OTA only, the choice is simple. You need to get the base Roamio model since that is the only one that can handle OTA.


----------



## mike123abc (Apr 9, 2010)

I would go the OTA route if you are thinking of cutting the cord in the future. You still get a 4 tuner cable DVR while you are using cable, and it will make it a lot easier to pull the trigger and see if cutting the cord works for you. If it does not, well you still can go back to cable... It is the most flexible.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

To sauce the deal, get a free Stream when you order the base Roamio:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/369859923628130304


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Only one choice for OTA as I understand it. 

Otherwise Plus model is model to get.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

None of the Roamios transcode and stream to Android devices.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Philmatic said:


> You can always add a TiVo stream to the base Roamio model with OTA and you would lose *zero* functionality. Even outside the home streaming will be enabled on the Stream, it's a ongoing product that will remain updated.


There is no MoCa on the base model if I understand correctly, but that is not exactly a "deal breaker" for me.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

bayern_fan said:


> There is no MoCa on the base model if I understand correctly, but that is not exactly a "deal breaker" for me.


Again, something that can be added. You don't lose functionality, you just lose convenience.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Just placed an order for the base Roamio. The free Stream offer helped make the decision easier. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## jbaum (Jul 23, 2002)

What about the pro?


----------



## zgamer (Oct 13, 2007)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The base doesn't include the Stream support. (It supports Tivo-to-Tivo or Tivo-to-Mini streaming, but not transcoding to iOS/Android devices)


...I hate spellcheck "which" should of been "wish". At least the free external stream is available for now.

Still on the fence on upgrading from an older HD. Using ATSC + analog cable currently and sounds like the analog will be available for another year or so in my area (apt building has a commercial agreement with TW).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Only problem with the base unit is the HD size. If they had one with a 2TB drive I might get one of those instead just for the peace of mind knowing that I had OTA if I wanted it. But until we know if these can actually be upgraded 500GB just isn't enough.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Only problem with the base unit is the HD size. If they had one with a 2TB drive I might get one of those instead just for the peace of mind knowing that I had OTA if I wanted it. But until we know if these can actually be upgraded 500GB just isn't enough.


I think even 3TB is pushing it. I just combined all my season passes on both of my Elites. AT least it gave me chance to clean things up so I was able to delete around twenty SPs. But I still have around 110 SPs now. My storage on both my Elites was around 70% but now they are shooting up pretty quickly. Plus there are a bunch of conflicts. So for me, six tuners and 3TB sounds like it will just get me by. But at least I can be down to one cable card fee.

I've decided to just pay the money and get the Pro from BestBuy. And I'll get the extended warranty from TiVo. Although someone had mentioned that I could have picked up some Amazon kindle cards from bestBuy if I would have realized that I could have picked the Pro up from Amazon yesterday and done overnight shipping and still saved 5% over BestBuy with taxes. Although Amazon will start collecting sales taxes on September 1st here in Virginia.


----------

